# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  verdade ou talvez não

## Carlos Mota

boas

uma das acroporas que está dificel de aparecer nos mercados são as acroporas Efflocences selvagens


quase todos os importadores tem :Coradoeolhos: 

mas a verdade é que o que nos chega são acroporas de cultura onde nada de parecem com as verdadeiras Efflorences

a explicação dada pelos importadores é que a acropora em cultura cresce de uma maneira diferente das selvagens,nunca mais adquirindo o formato em prato conhecido 

dado a que me chegou uma acropora efflorences selvagens em mau estado quase morta numa importação

resolvi fazer uma experiencia,cortei o coral mãe com um preciso instrumento Cirlugico 


o coral ficou assim


os frags



as fotos estão ruins 
mas o telemovel era o que tinha a mão

vou atualizando o topico com a evolução dos frags e do coral mãe
com mais alguma qualidade nas fotos (acho) :yb624: 

para ver até que ponto isso é verdade ou não :Coradoeolhos: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Carlos

O que me foi dito, é que as Efflorescens de prato estão proibidas...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> O que me foi dito, é que as Efflorescens de prato estão proibidas...


é capaz,não tenho certezas

sei que os corais tem um numero de c.i.t.e.s.

agora sinceramente

não sei a que espécie  esse numero se refere,nem nunca procurei saber

Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Um mês depois, como estão essas Efflorescens?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

tenho andado um pouco ocupado e já nem me lembrava do topico

segue aqui duas fotos do coral 
completamente recuperado e a rebentar polipos na parte cortada





os frags vou tirar e depois meto tambem,até agora ainda não perdi nenhum frag, o que já é uma boa noticia :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Carlos,

Realmente é um pouco como tu dizes, nunca mais se viu aquelas Efflorescens como se via, as unicas grandes que apareceram no mercado foram as 2 que ai estiveream e mesmo assim não sei se eram selvagens.
A minha experiência é de um frag de Efflorescens que ja ca tenho a mais de 2 anos, veio do tamanho de uma unha do pulgas e neste momento esta com um tamanho M, e posso dizer que durante o crescimento o formato de prato é bem notavel.
Deixo uma fotos para poderem ver a diferença.

----------

